# PIC Plus Program



## bobbyoc23 (Mar 14, 2017)

I was reading the Member's Directory and came across the PIC Plus Program section.  I have a few questions for anyone with experience using this program:

1. The section states, "...the opportunity to take an existing non-CLUB WYNDHAM qualified timeshare ownership affiliated with RCI and make it a part of the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Program."  Is there an easy way to find out which timeshares affiliated with RCI quailify for this program, or do I have to ask a Wyndham Services representative?

2. The section states, "The point value of your enrolled week(s) counts towards CLUB WYNDHAM Plus VIP eligibility."  I own resale, but if I enroll a 2 bedroom and 3 bedroom unit, it would give me 408,000 points - enough to qualify for Silver VIP status.  Can you qualify for Silver VIP status from points received through this program exclusively, i.e., without a direct purchase from Wyndham?

3. The eligibility requirements section states, "Membership in the PIC Plus Program is available with a new vacation ownership purchase from Wyndham Vacation Resorts or to CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Members who pay the PIC Plus Membership Enrollment Fee."  Does anyone know what this fee is?  I see an exchange fee of $89 under the points allocation chart, but I doubt that's the enrollment fee.

I've seen some 2 and 3 bedroom RCI-affiliated timeshares for sale with cheap maintenance fees (that I wouldn't mind owning outright and vacationing there), but I thought that this could be a cheap way to gain Silver VIP status, maybe... Anyone know anything about this?  Thanks!


----------



## buckor (Mar 14, 2017)

bobbyoc23 said:


> I was reading the Member's Directory and came across the PIC Plus Program section.  I have a few questions for anyone with experience using this program:
> 
> 1. The section states, "...the opportunity to take an existing non-CLUB WYNDHAM qualified timeshare ownership affiliated with RCI and make it a part of the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Program."  Is there an easy way to find out which timeshares affiliated with RCI quailify for this program, or do I have to ask a Wyndham Services representative?
> 
> ...


To answer your questions:

1. Most resellers will tell you what exchange their TS exchanges with. If not, just ask them.

2. You answered this with your quote in #3....yes, to qualify for the PIC program you must make a "qualified purchase" (retail) from Wyndham.

3. Yes, you must pay the program fee, too.

Still cheaper to get to VIP levels this way instead of buying all retail, even with the program fee. I have seen many 3 BR resale units that have MFs of $800 or so, for 254k points to PIC. That comes out to $3.15/thousand points where the "average" Wyndham (based on CWA) is about $5.60/thousand points. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 14, 2017)

You need to make a retail purchase and at the same time (part of the same contract) you can enroll up to two PIC weeks.  Two is the total you can bring in so if you bring in two with a single purchase you can not PIC any additional weeks even with another retail purchase.  The minimum purchase would be around 105,000 points at a retail cost of $20,000 or so.  You pay a PIC fee every year whether you use the RCI week as Wyndham points or not.


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Mar 15, 2017)

bobbyoc23 said:


> 3. The eligibility requirements section states, "Membership in the PIC Plus Program is available with a new vacation ownership purchase from Wyndham Vacation Resorts or to CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Members who pay the PIC Plus Membership Enrollment Fee."  Does anyone know what this fee is?  I see an exchange fee of $89 under the points allocation chart, but I doubt that's the enrollment fee.



I'm getting hung up on the word "or" in the directory text. It reads like to qualify you either have to 1. buy direct from Wyndham, OR 2. be an existing Club Wyndham Plus owner (which I am regardless of my resale purchase) and pay the enrollment fee. I know, probably wishful thinking, but that's how I interpret the sentence. You guys seem pretty sure that a direct purchase is necessary - have you confirmed this directly with Wyndham?


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 15, 2017)

bobbyoc23 said:


> I'm getting hung up on the word "or" in the directory text. It reads like to qualify you either have to 1. buy direct from Wyndham, OR 2. be an existing Club Wyndham Plus owner (which I am regardless of my resale purchase) and pay the enrollment fee. I know, probably wishful thinking, but that's how I interpret the sentence. You guys seem pretty sure that a direct purchase is necessary - have you confirmed this directly with Wyndham?



Yes. I've been offered PIC, but only with a 105k minimum direct purchase. But don't take my single data point. Others (esp. Ron Parise) have multiple such experiences. At one point the minimum purchase was reported to be as low as 77k, but those days seem to be long gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Mar 15, 2017)

I have enrolled in the PIC program this year. 

I bought my PIC weeks this year resale. Your weeks can be resale Wyndham doesn't care. I was told and would recommend buying or using 2 three bedrooms. Buy RCI gold crown resorts at high demand times and you would want to use yourself.
Always check and make sure the weeks you are buying qualify for the program before purchase.

Then you enroll both weeks worth 508k points with a minimum purchase of 154k points. I bought 200k to get VIP GOLD. Achieved gold for under $40,000.00
I would not do the PIC EXPESS. Not sure but think that is when you pay to enroll for 5 years.

Ounce enrolled you pay Wyndham's program fee a little under $145 a year billed monthly about $12 with your MFs
If you deposit your week or weeks in RCI then you pay the $89 per week deposited to receive the 508k points
You pay your weeks enrolled MFs to the resort where deeded not to WYNDHAM 

Your account stays VIP GOLD whether you use the weeks yourself,rent,deposit in RCI to exchange or deposit in RCI for your Wyndham points


----------



## ronparise (Mar 15, 2017)

uscav8r said:


> Yes. I've been offered PIC, but only with a 105k minimum direct purchase. But don't take my single data point. Others (esp. Ron Parise) have multiple such experiences. At one point the minimum purchase was reported to be as low as 77k, but those days seem to be long gone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I haven't ever done a pic deal.

I did consider it and in fact bought two 3 bedroom red weeks with very low mf to pic. The 508000 points would have resulted in mf of under $2.50/1000
I didn't do it because i found a cheaper way to platinum than the $20000 price tag for the necessary direct purchase


----------



## bobbyoc23 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks everyone, so it's clear a direct purchase is required. This isn't an option for me now. Maybe sometime in the future when my kids are adults, but that's a long way off


----------



## ronparise (Mar 15, 2017)

bobbyoc23 said:


> Thanks everyone, so it's clear a direct purchase is required. This isn't an option for me now. Maybe sometime in the future when my kids are adults, but that's a long way off


There is really no way you can get to VIP without a direct purchase.  Maybe one way but it's not cheap either and I'm confident that now that Wyndham knows about it they will be slamming the door on it too. I also think that they will make it more difficult or in someway restrict the use of the cancel and rebook trick for a discount that makes a platinum ownership so desirable


----------



## 36willb (Apr 8, 2017)

bobbyoc23 said:


> I'm getting hung up on the word "or" in the directory text. It reads like to qualify you either have to 1. buy direct from Wyndham, OR 2. be an existing Club Wyndham Plus owner (which I am regardless of my resale purchase) and pay the enrollment fee. I know, probably wishful thinking, but that's how I interpret the sentence. You guys seem pretty sure that a direct purchase is necessary - have you confirmed this directly with Wyndham?


You can do the Pic Express without a purchase through Wyndham. As long as you're Wyndham Club Plus member. You simply pay the fee of $89 and PIC up to two weeks. With the Pic Express the points will not be deposited into your account but it will change your status to Silver, Gold or Platinum. All maintenance fees have to be taken care of for the use year as well.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 8, 2017)

Did you use PIC Express and what was the total costs?


----------



## 36willb (Apr 8, 2017)

Yes, recently it was $89. I have another four years remaining on the five-year consecutive rule.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 8, 2017)

36willb said:


> Yes, recently it was $89. I have another four years remaining on the five-year consecutive rule.



Thanks for the info.  Learn something new everyday.


----------



## 36willb (Apr 8, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Thanks for the info.  Learn something new everyday.


This forum is very educational


----------



## Avislo (Apr 8, 2017)

36willb said:


> This forum is very educational



What is the procedure to get a interval into the PIC Express program.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 9, 2017)

ronparise said:


> You need to make a developer purchase. So make an appointment on your next visit to a Wyndham oroperty



Your understanding is the same as mine.  However, the poster describing his experience was new to me and his words are backed up by Wyndham's words.

If anyone has the PIC Express feature, in any form, on their account, maybe they could post that information and a screen shot on the preview site thread.

http://www.wyndhaminteractivesaleshub.com/club-wyndham/CW_PIC_Express_Program_Flyer.pdf


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 9, 2017)

Has anyone ever had a week removed from PIC PLUS program.  Documentation says there is an annual verification process.  I also noted that they changed the wording from RCI points to "cannot be part of a points-based or club program".  This opens it up to any points based program and NOT use RCI points.

Just wondering if any one has had their PIC removed??


----------

